# Hymer Bad Waldsee Germany



## vindiboy (Apr 26, 2020)

https://ibb.co/album/WNWw6K  WE wanted to call in at Hymer Factory at Bad Waldsee  on our wander through Germany, we had been following the Romantic Strasse, fabulous trip, and  the Hymer factory had a free parking for vans and we wanted to enquire about a cracked window but it would have taken a week to get one we were told so gave up on that idea, their parking Aire was bad, very cramped  and small, so after 1 night we left but found a great pay Aire in the town, it was next to a spa , so we decided to go in there for a swim, good decision it was great, we paid a few gusunkers for a 3 hour  spell, the water was blood heat  and we could swim in the indoor pool but also duck under the glass partition and swim in the outside pool that was also part of the indoor pool, it was lovely, steam was rising off the water as we swam as the air temperature was low  and the water was really warm great  few hours, lots of other pampering in the Spas too,


----------



## silverweed (Apr 27, 2020)

Is the factory still open and operating at the moment


----------



## vindiboy (Apr 27, 2020)

silverweed said:


> Is the factory still open and operating at the moment


  Sorry I don't know  Google them ?


----------



## AdriaTwin (Apr 27, 2020)

Saw this last week which says Hymer coming out of lockdown back into production.
https://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/motorhomes/news/motorhome-production-begins-again-in-germany


----------

